# Just been checking ferries



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I ve just been checking ferries for Assen moto gp weekend. One of the few saturday races.

Whatever the situation is with sea france they seem to offer the best deal
Under £60 return for M/H and 3 passengers.`
Oh and the mhfacts discount as well.

Its just the £170 diesel buill that is a bit of a shocker


Dave P


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

What crossing is that using ?


----------



## Brucey0705 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Ferry Prices to Europe*

Same here and we're in Scotland, checked prices from Norfolk Lines from Rosyth in May... Scandalous over £600 return to Zeebrugge for our Hymer and the 2 of us. Booked with SeaFrance from Dover to Calais return total Cost £65 including MHF discount (A brilliant Deal). Of course the £200 deisel bill has to be added, however lets be honest we're motorhomers, we don't worry about tachometers and we live the travelling part (well that's what I tell myself anyway :lol: ), so I'll happily drive the 600 miles round trip to Dover and back to save £350 :lol: . Rather than give this money to this rip off merchant line... no pun intended, 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

R6demon
Off hand i think its 4 in the afternoon on thursday
and 3 in the afternoon on the sunday after the race.

Dave P


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Brucey.

I've just checked your 600 mile round trip. If you're in Fife, then Dover is 490 miles away, round trip 980 miles.

980 miles at 25 mpg = 40 gallons (roughly)

40 Gallons at £4.50 per gallon = £180

add on the ferry at £65 return = £245

I can see why you're upset *Scandalous over £600 return to Zeebrugge for our Hymer and the 2 of us. * and I like your philosophy *we live the travelling part *

Who said "Half of the fun is getting there"?

Like you, I'd rather drive and use the home I have behind me, rather than spending 24 hours or whatever on a boat, paying for a cabin, and not having access to Our Beloved Coral!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Brucey0705 - I can't see the Rosyth route being a success at all at that price. Even the commercial users must be thinking twice unless they get preferential rates. 

We use Hull Zeebrugge most of the time and make sure we book early. Our single in mid June is £168 including a cabin upgrade. Our second trip mid August - end Sept. is £383 return including cabin upgrade. We think for us that is a reasonable compromise between cost and drive to Dover. 

We have really indulged ourselves at the end of April - we are booked on the Brittany Ferries Portsmouth/Caen late afternoon (so no cabin) £198. The only consolation is that it gets us to the west side of France sooneer than going to Zeebrugge.

However, I have quite a few Tesco vouchers so as long as the deals on Eurotunnel are still going next year, we will do that route for "free"  

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Hi Brucey0705 - I can't see the Rosyth route being a success at all at that price. Even the commercial users must be thinking twice unless they get preferential rates.
> 
> We use Hull Zeebrugge most of the time and make sure we book early. Our single in mid June is £168 including a cabin upgrade. Our second trip mid August - end Sept. is £383 return including cabin upgrade. We think for us that is a reasonable compromise between cost and drive to Dover.
> 
> ...


I have to call the Caen crossing a bargain, was looking today for 2 of us with a motorbke and cost (mid week) in late September is £ 174.50 :x


----------

